# Operating Microscope - coding surgeries



## belindapearl (Mar 11, 2008)

I recently took over coding surgeries for our ENT doctor.  The person before me never billed for the operating microscope 69990 when billing for tube placement 69436.  The doctor clearly dictates that is uses the operating microscope.  So can this code be added?
Thanks
Belinda Mac, CPC


----------



## cfuficat (Mar 11, 2008)

*69990*

See the CPT guidlines prior to 69990.  As long as it's not included in 69436 (which I do not see that it is) it should be coded unless it's Medicare.  If it's MCR it's not suppose to be coded.  I would check with your local carrier if it's MCR.

Thanks,  

Christy 
CPC, RHIT


----------

